# Burstner Window A530 - Spare part>>



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi - Just wondered whether anybody could give me some advice please; 

When we brought the Burstner last week it had a damaged (cracked during attempted break in) side window, dinette side - We would like to replace this asap and wondered whether anyone could point us in the right direction. 

I have tried our local Burstner dealership but they were unable to provide any real help - a rather feeble, 'well, I think that we may be able to source the part.....' 

Regards 

Sheila


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sheila! My first port of call, once I'd got the measurements of the window, would be to try these two suppliers of caravan parts...

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/ based in Grimsby, NE Lincolnshire

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/ based just outside Hull in Yorkshire

You could always try a Google. :roll:

Hope that helps. :wink:


----------



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

Many thanks, much appreciated - I'll try them now


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

CamperUK in Lincoln are Burstner main dealers and are very helpful, and have got us a few bits. You could try them if you have no luck with the above

http://www.camperuk.co.uk/index.html


----------



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you - I did find these on an Internet search and have filled in their parts query form (very good idea), hopefully they'll get back to me today 

Regards

Sheila


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

dyson said:


> Thank you - I did find these on an Internet search and have filled in their parts query form (very good idea), hopefully they'll get back to me today
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheila


Personally if you want an answer today I'd ring them as they are inundated with work at this time of year.

I have just spoken to CamperUK this morning and they are working at full tilt (Easter school holidays/good weather & great service mean they are working very hard).


----------



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks - they have got back to me and seem to think that they have the part  - All I had to do was confirm the build no - fingers crossed


----------



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

Update ..............

New window on the way  

Bit of luck it will be fitted before the end of next week and we'll actually get to try out the MH for the first time ...... itching to get going :roll:


----------

